# Rockport Perth: Reviews



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I happened to be surfing the onlineshoes.com website recently and started reading some of the reviews on my favorite boat shoe, the Rockport Perth. What struck me as interesting wasn't just the 99.9% favorability they received, but the accurateness of the comments ('all day comfort surpasses any other casual shoe on the market' kind of a thing), but also the legacy these shoes holdwith owners. Everywhere you look, you find people who have worn these shoes constantly (in some cases every day) for 5/10/15 years and are only now begrudgingly looking to replace them with a new pair.

I wouldn't wear other Rockport shoes if they were giving them away, but the Perth is a different beast all together. And as the reviews above illustrate, I am not the only one. I do realize that online reviews often skew towards the favorable side in general, but in this case, it's more than warranted!

TT


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If only they didn't have the logo on the back. Bleh.

A white sole would be nice, too.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, normally little things like that annoy me (labels), but in this case I actually don't mind it. (a) it is sewn into the shoe and shows off the quality construction, and (b) especially on the timber/honey version, it provides a subtle contrast. On the chocolate version, it's barely noticeable. Without it, I fear, the shoe would look overly generic. That's just me, however...

Clearly, the traditional white soled boat shoe is the Topsider, not sure if the Perth could pull that off successfully. The aforementioned Timber/Honey combo is a nice Spring/Summer color however--similar to the Sahara color of the A/O.

And, of course, aesthetics aside, the A/O and Perth aren't in the same ballpark from a quality/comfort standpoint.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

They look nice. Normally I can live with a label,....That can be removed. In this case the inset label is a deal breaker.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Zappos?*

Curious that Zappos doesn't carry them. That's often an indication that the model is being discontinued?


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

With the great fit, solid construction and all day comfort, I am willing to overlook the label which isn't that prominent to begin with.

I am one of those 20 year Perth guys. My next pair is waiting patiently in their box until the current pair become yard shoes.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Pr B said:


> Curious that Zappos doesn't carry them. That's often an indication that the model is being discontinued?


talked to the manager of the SF Rockport store about this. They were just re-released last fall after about 5-7 years out of production. He said they will be around for a while, but have never been a huge volume seller for Rockport despite their popularity. Reason why: unlike most boat shoes that need to be replaced after a season or two, the Perths are far more durable, and he said owners wear them until they are totally destroyed, given that their comfort remains until their waining days.

He made a funny comment to me, something to the effect of: 'come back in 2 to 3 years and buy a new pair as if they were a normal shoe...you probably won't be ready for a new pair, but add it to your inventory and Rockport will see a slightly larger demand and greater production incentive'

hence my openness and favorable reviews about the shoe


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Pr B said:


> Curious that Zappos doesn't carry them. That's often an indication that the model is being discontinued?


talked to the manager of the SF Rockport store about this. They were just re-released last fall after about 5-7 years out of production. He said they will be around for a while, but have never been a huge volume seller for Rockport despite their popularity. Reason why: unlike most boat shoes that need to be replaced after a season or two, the Perths are far more durable, and he said owners wear them until they are totally destroyed, given that their comfort remains until their waining days.

He made a funny comment to me, something to the effect of: 'come back in 2 to 3 years and buy a new pair as if they were a normal shoe...you probably won't be ready for a new pair, but add it to your inventory and Rockport will see a slightly larger demand and greater production incentive'

hence my openness and favorable reviews about the shoe


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


> If only they didn't have the logo on the back. Bleh.





127.72 MHz said:


> They look nice. Normally I can live with a label,....That can be removed. In this case the inset label is a deal breaker.





gtnc said:


> With the great fit, solid construction and all day comfort, I am willing to overlook the label which isn't that prominent to begin with.





Tenacious Tassel said:


> Yeah, normally little things like that annoy me (labels), but in this case I actually don't mind it. (a) it is sewn into the shoe and shows off the quality construction, and (b) especially on the timber/honey version, it provides a subtle contrast. On the chocolate version, it's barely noticeable. Without it, I fear, the shoe would look overly generic. That's just me, however...


I truly applaud your loyalty to the product. You found something you love, and want others to benefit as well. I've attempted to do that too and sometimes in vain. 

That said, as in the other threads in which you advocated for the Perth, I have to echo the disappointment at the eye-catching branding (and this is a peeve I have with the brand in general, not just this shoe). Sperry and other brands don't exactly bury their logos, but RP only stops short of making them reflective. (Actually, that sounds familiar)

I would sooner they actually look more "generic" and have no branding at all, compared to what they do have. Just like an annoying logo on a shirt pocket, I'd like to rip them off my Schooners, but that's impossible. I can see how that branding would kill a sale, and I still don't understand it. It's so easy to switch to a light embossing or just stick to sole branding. (But I'm thankful for it, since they make it to Daffy's and Marshall's at those logo-tolerant prices)



Tenacious Tassel said:


> And, of course, aesthetics aside, the A/O and Perth aren't in the same ballpark from a quality/comfort standpoint.


Again, I absolutely agree with you about RP in this category. The fit, support and comfort blow Sperry, Sebago and the others away. This is why I still buy the brand.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

My most comfortable pair of shoes are pair of matt brown Rockport country brogues from about 6 or 7 years ago. 
Rockport does indeed mean all day comfort.


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Could someone elaborate on why these are so much more comfortable than the average boat shoe? The sole doesn't look much different from a sperry. The label does bother me, but not if they're as comfortable as y'all are saying they are.

Also, is the label on the 20 year old versions people are still wearing?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
They have a built-up arch and a nicely padded insole. However, in my experience, they are a one season shoe...they have not held up that well. However, from posts herein, it would appear the durability problem seems somewhat unique to me(?).


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Arch support really is RP's claim to fame. The Schooners were the only boat shoes I ever bought that had a American Podiatric Medical Association approved tag.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

A couple of months ago I ordered the Rockport Perth from Shoebuy.com, based entirely on TT's enthusiasm. I was looking for a casual shoe that could be worn with or without socks (normally I wear boatshoes without, but sometimes the temperature calls for them) and which provided all-day comfort when doing a lot of walking. The Perth fits those requirements to a "T".

They feel more like a sneaker on the foot, with excellent padding and arch support. I can cover a lot of kilometres in complete comfort, and total support.

I don't care for the label at the back either, but I see it as a small price to pay for the comfort and (early on, addmittedly) quality of the shoe. I thought I might take a brown marker to the label and camoflage it some, but to date have not done so.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

raincoat said:


> Also, is the label on the 20 year old versions people are still wearing?


Yes, at least on the 15-year-old models.

I bought two pairs in 1995-1996. I wore them for quite a while, then gave them to my dad. He wore one out completely (in 2005) and the other is still alive and kicking. He wears them about 2-4 days a week, 50 weeks a year.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

The comfort comes from not only a very cushioned insole, but also a proprietary outsole technology that actually has airpods imbedded in the rubber. They don't show, and I never would have known it without doing some research...but wearing them (esp. after a few hours in a Sperry), you notice it.

FYI, I routinely wear them on 3 to 4 mile per day walks with the dog, without any back/leg soreness whatsoever. This was previously only possible wearing running shoes.

And biomechanically, I am not gifted whatsoever--wearing the heavy duty Brooks Beast motion control shoe on my 5-6 mile daily runs.

If the shoes hold up for me (which they do), that is a pretty good endorsement. I used to be able to kill a Quoddy boat shoe in about 3 months...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> ...
> If the shoes hold up for me (which they do), that is a pretty good endorsement. I used to be able to kill a Quoddy boat shoe in about 3 months...


Now that is intriguing. Of the five pair of Quoddy's I have purchased (three boats and two penny loafers, all are still very much in service. The oldest, an unlined boat shoe that has been resoled once, will be in it's fourth year of wear this summer and, other than appearing almost catastrophically worn-in, they remain very comfortable and provide good support to my feet. I do hope they have another year or two of wear in them. My lined Quoddy's have never achieved that totally worn-in look. Each of us does seem to have clearly different wear patterns. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I should clarify "kill": after a few months, the unlined shoes get stretched out significantly, and have almost no shape whatsoever. The insole becomes seriously flattened, and I feel as though I am walking almost barefoot with a piece of (really nice) leather wrapped over my foot.

They aren't busting out their seems or anything--but for me anyway, they offer no more support than a typical bedroom slipper.

The leather from Quoddy is so thin, it becomes disfigured very quickly in my experience. The lined ones have more heft, but can be very snug and don't breathe very well.

What I like about the Perths is they have fairly thick/supple leather, but are unlined so they aren't so stuffy--although the tan leather is more appropriate for warmer months than the chocolate nubuck


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

On Tassel's earlier recommendation I bought a pair of Perths (somewhere or other at a very nice price) and am grateful for the tip. They are, indeed, comfortable. I don't like the "Rockport" label on the back, but I, too, can live with it. The only other pair of Rockports I ever bought was the "Sinatra" tassel loafer, which, unlike most Rockports, actually looks fairly good. And it is more comfortable than any other loafers I own. 

I wouldn't go so far as to say that the Perths tip has changed my life, but I would go so far as to say that it is yet another example of why I appreciate this forum.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

PersianMonarchs said:


> On Tassel's earlier recommendation I bought a pair of Perths (somewhere or other at a very nice price) and am grateful for the tip. They are, indeed, comfortable. I don't like the "Rockport" label on the back, but I, too, can live with it. The only other pair of Rockports I ever bought was the "Sinatra" tassel loafer, which, unlike most Rockports, actually looks fairly good. And it is more comfortable than any other loafers I own.
> 
> *I wouldn't go so far as to say that the Perths tip has changed my life*, but I would go so far as to say that it is yet another example of why I appreciate this forum.


Now that would be something! A "boat shoe" that changed someone's life! :aportnoy:

I certainly am guilty of talking up the Perth, but am pleased to see a few took my recommendations and feel similarly to me.

Look, it is just a boat shoe. But in my experience, most boat shoes are rather flimsy, are poorly constructed, and have no cushioning to speak of, which is frustrating because they are such a comfortable all around shoe.

So when a product like the Perth comes along, which is well made, conservatively styled, very comfortable for multi-season wear, and is as comfortable as any casual non-running shoe I have worn, that is worth taking note of.

The fact that I am clearly not the first to come to this conclusion (I seem to be about 25 years late to the party) is worth the AAAC heads up.

On a side note, I am pleased to hear something like the "rockport label" is enough to turn someone off. I sometimes worry I am too compulsive about things...turns out its not that abnormal! :icon_smile:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

More reviews: 

This time from "shoebuy.com". Interestingly, of the 101 reviews, I sorted by "least favorable", and it appears like 2-3 of the 101 had anything even slightly negative to say.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Thought I would update everyone now that I finished season two in the chocolate/brown Perths and have rotated into the timber/honey for Spring. These shoes can really take a beating and are more durable than any boat shoe I've worn by far. They are just as comfy as day one, and show no signs of slowing down. A little wear in the heel/forefoot, but less than I'd assume based on all the walking miles they've seen.

I can't imagine how many years are left in them, but I'd guess a decade? Also, when the outsoles do wear down, www.resole.com will replace the patented outsole for a small fee.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't speak for the Perth, but I have a pair of Rockport Seaforthe boat shoes that I really like. They are comparable to my Sperry Topsiders in both comfort and durability.

I've been wearing Rockport shoes for several decades now and as far as I'm concerned for my everyday casual and business casual wear they are outstanding.

Cruiser


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I don't understand using two types of leather. Maybe they are copying Sperry, whose seems enchanted with mixing and matching various types of leather.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> I've been wearing Rockport shoes for several decades now and as far as I'm concerned for my everyday casual and business casual wear they are outstanding.Cruiser


I still have the two pair of their dress shoes (Dressports?) one brown, one black, that were my staples when I was flying often. They are light, durable, comfortable and innocuous appearing. They can be shined well enough to wear with a sport coat and some suits, yet go well enough with khakis. I tried a few other travel shoes before finding the Rockports. If I needed a new pair of boat shoes, I would consider Rockports among my first choices.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

A great shoe that hasn't been mentioned here is Dubarry. It shares with the Rockports a high degree of comfort but is better known as a bona fide deck shoe. Far more durable than Sperrys. And no obnoxious labeling, save the trademark patch of red fabric on the left shoe and green on the right, which I find to be clever.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I find that Rockport feel to be too cushiony and vague, or mushy, like I'm not really in contact with the ground, and with too much of a hard (though flexible) skeleton in back. Many others seem to find it comfortable :icon_smile:


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Overall, Rockport's very sneaker like. In fact, my latest pair of Rockports has "adiPRENE" cushioning from adidas sneakers in the sole. A lot of people dig it, but its not for everybody.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The two posts above, by Rambler and StevenRocks describe Rockports as cushiony and sneaker like. I agree, and realize that my other very comfortable shoes are leather athletic shoes from Mephisto, RL and AE . All of these combine soft soles with uppers that can be laced snug. Even my serious mountain boots have a soft insert/insole. As has been noted, this is a very comfortable, successful feel for some people. In my case, it may be due to over forty years of karate practice, barefoot on hard floors. Not for the first time, this forum has helped me toward an improved understanding of something that I was already doing.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I find that Rockport feel to be too cushiony and vague, or mushy, like I'm not really in contact with the ground, and with too much of a hard (though flexible) skeleton in back. Many others seem to find it comfortable :icon_smile:


I feel the same way and instead bought the Sebago Cape Horn. I removed the inserts that came with the shoe and put in Allen Edmonds flat leather and cork inserts one can purchase at the AE Shoebank by phone. Those shoes are now like the Rock of Gibraltar!! Well made, good fit, and a good grip on the ground. They also come in wide sizes, which I need, and that Sperry does not offer.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Charles Saturn said:


> I don't understand using two types of leather.


How is this different from using two types of cloth in a tuxedo? You've got a wool jacket and then you make the lapels out of silk.

Cruiser


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I remember either Sperry or Rockport doing a two-tone boat shoe in nubuck and leather back in the mid-'90s. Don't know which was first, but I remember that it went over big. So big in fact that they're still selling a crapload of them 15 years later.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

StevenRocks said:


> I remember either Sperry or Rockport doing a two-tone boat shoe in nubuck and leather back in the mid-'90s. Don't know which was first, but I remember that it went over big. So big in fact that they're still selling a crapload of them 15 years later.


I still have a pair of Sperry two-tone boat shoes from the mid-'90's new in the box, but they are all leather with no nubuck. A great shoe, much better than anything that Sperry makes today. However, they are made in China. I guess it was just after they shifted production to China, and before the Chinese showed them how to cut costs even more.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I think those are identifiable by the die-cut inserted Sperry logo, versus the embossed one of today.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

After slogging through all these adoring posts for the Perth I decided what the heck, i'll see if I get more information. So I went to rockport.com and found no listing for Perth. I called their customer care line and learned this shoe is no longer in their offerings but I might be able to finds that still have it. Since I wear 13D I'm not going to torment myself by embarking on that search. On a positive note, though, I learned that Sperry is offering the Authentic Original Topsider in black this year so I'm going to order three pair and see how long they last.


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got a pair of Sperry Sahara's in tan. They are amazing.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> After slogging through all these adoring posts for the Perth I decided what the heck, i'll see if I get more information. So I went to rockport.com and found no listing for Perth. I called their customer care line and learned this shoe is no longer in their offerings but I might be able to finds that still have it. Since I wear 13D I'm not going to torment myself by embarking on that search. On a positive note, though, I learned that Sperry is offering the Authentic Original Topsider in black this year so I'm going to order three pair and see how long they last.


I cannot speak for the Rockport customer service department, but I have seen them sold in every Rockport store I have passed (they are in many malls around the country), as well as ALL the big online shoe retailers (zappos, shoes.com, online shoes, boatshoes.com). They absolutely are back in production.

I can't disagree with one's unique reasons to avoid the Perth, but access shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

The Rockport stores will order the Perth for you and I think they offer free shipping. 

I'm considering a pair if I can find my size. Even though I have enough boat shoes right now, I wear a narrow, which is very hard to find in shoes, period, much less a comfortable shoe.


----------

